

Video tour of Google's data centers & their energy/water/space efficiency know-how - fnazeeri
http://www.virid.us/blog/2009/04/google-shares-data-center-energy.html

======
wmf
dupe/blogspam: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=551938>

~~~
fnazeeri
Or a positive story about Google that upsets an IBMer...

